# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  Boston Acoustics Ships Computer Speakers

## wise-wistful

Boston Acoustics announces two new PC speaker systems. 
Peter Cohen, Macworld
Boston Acoustics has announced the release of new speaker systems designed for computer use. The new MM 220 and MM 226 are available for S$99.99 and $179.99 respectively. Look for them to be available by the end of the month.

The MM 220 features a 1/2-inch tweeter and dual 2-inch drivers, along with a 2-inch passive radiator for bass. The speakers also feature a headphone output and dynamic bass enhancement.

The MM 226 is a 2.1 speaker system -- two satellite speakers and a separate subwoofer. The subwoofer has a 6.5-inch driver; the system sports 100 watts of amplification. Like the MM 220, it features dynamic bass enhancement to provide low-frequency response at any volume. 

The speakers can be customized with removable and replaceable cloth grilles that are available in colors including Glacier, Rosebud, Onyx, Pearl Gray, Caramel, Chocolat, Silver and Chili Pepper.


For more Macintosh computing news, visit Macworld. Story copyright © 2007 Mac Publishing LLC. All rights reserved.

pcworld

----------

